
Machine Learning for People Who Don't Care About ML - huckfinn
https://glamp.github.io/blog/posts/machine-learning-for-people-who-dont-care-about-machine-learning
======
PredictorY
Machine learning and artificial intelligence are _not_ the "same thing". To
say so does not "oversimplify things just a little bit": It is grossly
inaccurate. Expert systems, pattern recognition, robotics and fuzzy logic- all
part of A.I.- do not, per se, involve learning (though they may).

------
williswee
Good read, broken down simply. Thanks for sharing :)

